# Texas pontiac engine shop



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there anyone in the Texas area that handles pontiac motors. I've got a newly rebuilt 389 that is bending push rods and throwing rockers. I'm not sure if the local mechanic knows what he is doing with the 389. Willing to pay an expert just need someone who can do it.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Had buddy up here in Wichita that the shop punched his 389 using 400 numbers. Ended up at a good Pontiac shop and because it was #'s matching all 8 cylinders were sleeved. Could tell who to see in the Wichita Area. Good Luck, Les..:thumbsup:..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jsmaem1106 said:


> Is there anyone in the Texas area that handles pontiac motors. I've got a newly rebuilt 389 that is bending push rods and throwing rockers. I'm not sure if the local mechanic knows what he is doing with the 389. Willing to pay an expert just need someone who can do it.


"Texas Area" is a right smart big hunk of real estate.... atriot:

Can you nail that down a little?

In the Dallas area, I've heard good things about Wayne Calvert Precision Engines for years, although I've got no direct personal experience with him.

Bear


----------



## jsmaem1106 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bear, I'm just looking for someone close enough to trailer it to them. I am in Beaumont. do you know of anyone in the houston area? dfw would be about 6 hours but im willing to go to someone who knows their stuff.


----------

